# zu wenig Speicher" TWAIN nicht verfügbar



## madcat2 (6. Oktober 2004)

ich habe einen ""canon D1250u2" der lief bis eben einwandfrei. als ich dann meine Digicam an den anderen USB anschloß (zum ersten mal zusammen mit dem scanner !) passierte es. Camera läuft aber der Scanner ist mausetot.er wird zwar als fragezeichen in der Hardwareanzeige aufgeführt aber nicht mehr richtig erkannt. wenn ich meine Scansoftware aufrufe erscheint nur noch 

 "zu wenig Speicher" TWAIN nicht verfügbar

 und irgendwas von "Speicher vergrößern" ?! 
  was ist denn nun los ?! 

 f


----------



## alois (7. Oktober 2004)

Naja was soll ich sagen, Windows spuckt mal wieder eine tolle Fehlermeldung mit einer noch tolleren möglichen Lösung aus, nur leider wird den Speicher zu vergrössern überhaupt nichts bringen.
Wiki zu TWAIN 
Dazu erstmal das.

Evtl. hast du noch alte Treiber von deinem Scanner oder deiner Digicam installiert? Wenn nicht versuch mal nen RegCleaner drüber laufen zu lassen, der von TuneUp z.B. ist recht ordentlich.


----------

